# FOR SALE saltwater tackle and Aftco plate



## The Shark Book (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have a small lot of saltwater tackle for sale if anyone is interested. Assorted hooks, leader materials, weights, and other things - lots of Gulp shrimp too. I can get some pics up tomorrow most likely, but feel free to make an offer on it if you're interested. Probably about $150-$200 worth of stuff. 

I've also got an Aftco Clarion plate for sale. Never used, but removed from the packaging. $150 shipped to lower 48, or if you want to pick it up in 28405 I'll do $140. 

Feel free to shoot me a text at 910-685-0256. 

Tight lines
Drew


----------

